# 18 babies in Oregon (pics inside, transport possible, *will be spayed/neutered*)



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't logged in here in quite a while! I knew I'd come back sooner or later, though, and I found a good reason this week.


My vet contacted me a few days ago to ask if I wanted to adopt a few baby rats that he was planning on taking in from a local woman whose rat situation had gotten out of control. I'd been considering getting baby rats again (it's been years!), so I said I'd take a couple females. Well, as it turns out, when the woman dropped off the baby rats, there were WAY more than "a few." 24, to be exact. 


I ended up taking six, but there are still 18 that need homes (8 girls, 10 boys). 


*About the rats:*


They are all black/white hoodies and PEWs, between 4 and 6 weeks (we think there were maybe three different litters). They don't appear to have been socialized much, but they are very young and easy to trust train. They're very, very sweet — they just need to learn what hands are and that no one wants to hurt them. To help their socialization along, I'll be taking the entire group a few times a week for playtime and trust training. 


My vet said he is going to neuter all the boys, and he could spay the girls upon request. This will not come at any cost to the adopter. 


For anyone interested in adopting, I will help with transport within a couple hours of Bend, Oregon. Or, if you're okay waiting a few weeks, as far as Southern California. 


If you can't adopt but still want to help out, fosters, quarantine homes, and transport are always tremendously helpful! 


Anyway, I'll get clearer/individual pictures the next time I see them (and I'll obviously post pics of my new little crew over in Rat Tails and Mug Shots) but for now, I'll just post a couple of the pics my vet sent me _(Note: yes, that is pine bedding. It's what the woman had them on. But they have since been moved to aspen, and we're working on getting them in better cages)._ 




























Please let me know if you're interested in adopting or if you have any questions!


----------

